# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Extraprostatic Extension Is Extremely Rare for Contemporary Gleason Score 6 PCa

## LowRoad

*Extraprostatic Extension Is Extremely Rare for Contemporary Gleason Score 6 Prostate Cancer*

Gerade bem Active Surveillance ist es immer fraglich, ob man wirklich eine nicht behandlungsbedürftige Erkrankung hat, oder eben doch eher nicht. Ein Gleason Score von 6 vorausgesetzt kann man sich auf der sicheren Seite wähnen, bei allerdings geringem Restrisiko. Anderseits wird der rein optisch bestimmte Gleason Grad auch immer wieder in Frage gestellt.

Hier möchte ich über *eine Beobachtungsstudie* berichten, die 2502 Männer mit Gleason 6 nach radikaler Operation untersucht hat. Das Frage der Studie dabei war, gab es dabei kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum, und wenn  auch in die Samenblasen, oder nicht?

55 Patienten hatten in der postoperativen Pathologie eine Kapselüberschreitung, also ein pT3a und 5 mit Samenblasenbefall pT3b. Dann wurden diese 60 Gewebeproben zur Nachbegutachtung eingesandt, um den ursprünglichen Gleason Score und die Kapselüberschreitung zu bestätigen, oder zu korrigieren. Auch wurden auch die pT3b Präparate mit Gleason ≥7 nachbegutachtet.

Als Resultat konnten insgesamt 7 Präparate (0.28%) mit Gleason-6 und Kapselüberschreitung (pT3a) verifiziert werden. Alle Präparate mit Samenblasenbefall (pT3b) hatten einen Gleason Grad von ≥7!

*Kommentar:*
Also 0.28% der Gleason-6 Patienten hatten demnach ein Risiko einer kapselüberschreitenden Situation, und wären keine Kandidaten für AS gewesen. 0.28% bedeutet etwa 3 von 1000, oder andersrum 997 Patienten von 1000 mit einem Gleason 6 hätten zumindest kein kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum. Die Zahl ist nun wirklich nicht groß, aber um das Active Surveillance Konzept akzeptabel zu machen, sollte man auch hier versuchen das aufzuklären. Wiederum könnte ein mpMRI-Scan den entscheidenden Hinweis liefern.

Dabei muss nicht unbedingt einen Kapselüberschreitung klar erkennbar sein, sondern es würde ausreichend erscheinen, dass sich der Tumor an die Kapsel anlegt. Denn entsprechend einer *anderen Studie* korreliert die Länge der "Tumor Contact Length" (TCL) mit einem schlechterem Krankheitsverlauf.

----------


## Georg_

LowRoad,

mir hatte der Radiologe erklärt bei mir würde sich der Tumor an die Kapsel anlegen. Dies wäre bereits als kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum anzusehen und daher steht in meinem Befund "Kapselüberschreitung". Das CyberKnife Zentrum lehnte auf Grund dieses Befundes die Bestrahlung ab.

Georg

----------

